# Outside Speakers



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

Has anyone attempted to install outside speakers for the radio? Have a 23RS and would be interested in doing this. Any suggestions on make and model of speaker?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to look at adding a connection for the wires inside of the outside stove. As far as actual speaker itself, I am not sure yet, probably just get a small car speaker and build a box for it.


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I am going to look at adding a connection for the wires inside of the outside stove. As far as actual speaker itself, I am not sure yet, probably just get a small car speaker and build a box for it.
> [snapback]36953[/snapback]​


Great idea, I had not thought of it..Thanks

Roger


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have the 23rs and was thinking about doing the same thing.
i was thinking of putting a speaker outlet in the stove area.
just plug in speaker when needed. i will be looking at radio shack 
for maybe a outlet with a volume control on it.

hp, let me know how you pulled wires from the radio to the stove area.
i'm not sure i could get wires from radio to stove area within the walls.

thanks, campingnut18


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope all you guys are nice to your neighbors( you re an Outbacker, I know you are). The biggest problem in campgrounds I encounter are radios (and now outside compartment televisions) to loud. 2 weeks ago I could here a radio clear 300 ft away.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

John,

I am only doing this to keep the bride happy, she has to have her music, I prefer to listen to the birds. This will not be a system that is intended for the whole park to hear. I want something to have a little tunes outside and not have to crank it up so load inside the camper trying to get the sound out the windows to hear it.

campingnut18,

Since I am moving the stereo to above the micro, I am planning on running the wires down to under the sink and into the outside stove. This requires moving all of the stereo wires. I anticipate that I can "slip" them down the wall into the cabinet. Will see in the next few days if that is possible.

Tonight off to look for fairly affordable car stereo and speaker supplies.


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

I think I will look at a wireless system


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I want to do something similar, but my radio is mounted in the slideout area, so running speaker wires might getr real tricky. In another thread not long ago we discussed the use of wireless speakers. Since my radio unit has A, B, and C speaker outlets, I thought the best route to go would be to conect the wireless speaker transmitter to the C speaker outlet (currently not used), then I can set the actual speakers where I need them outside. This also allows me to keep the volume at a level that I need and not have to crank it up more to compensate for any distance I'm sitting form the RV.

You might consider the wireless route as well.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hurricane, I like the idea about moving the radio and useing a car type. I was considering mounting it above the refrig. in the little blank panel. This would mean trimming the old section out leaving about an inch all the way around and installing a new piece of wood with the radio, equailizer and speaker selecter switch built to it. This also would make it easy to get to the outside through the refrig. acess door. I do like the idea of mounting speakers in the outside stove, have to think on how to get there. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you do mount speakers use a good quality marine speaker. The issue I have found on our Raptor is the sound level inside the camper from the outside speakers.


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

Y Guy..I like your truck......How is your mileage with the Turbo Diesel? and why a 350 instead of a 250. I'm struggling with the decision (250 vs 350). I don't tow much now, only a 23RS, but want the vehicle for when I eventually upgrade to a truck camper or 5th Wheel. I know this is not a truck forum, but can you tell me the major differences between the 2


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I just bring along a small boom box and I don't have to do all that wiring stuff.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

paynero said:


> Y Guy..I like your truck......How ...


I'll post a reply in the Towing Issues & Vehicles section so as to not hijack this thread.


----------

